# More Outdoors Legislation Introduced in NYS



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

You gotta love these. some of these are good, some not so good.

The one I must question in particular is the bill restricting trapping, more specifically, conabear traps. This is the result of the ******ed lady who let her dog run off a leash and it got killed in a legally set trap. How about enforcing the leash law? STUPID!

Apologies in advance for the HTML tags. Although much of this feels real good, looks like much of this is an opportunity to expand taxation, especially the "Bottle Bill". 

Outdoors Enthusiasts of NY, unite and get vocal, very vocal, please. My letter is already out the door......

From: Parks & Trails New York <[email protected]> 
>Reply-To: Parks & Trails New York 
><repl[email protected]en 
>.groundspring.org> 
>To: <[email protected]> 
>Subject: Advocacy Agenda 
>Date: Tue, 28 Mar 2006 14:00:01 -0800 (PST) 
> 
> 
>Parks & Trails Advocacy Agenda for 2006 
> 
>Take action now to support parks and trails 
> 
>In the next few weeks, State and Federal legislators will be voting on 
>bills that affect New York's parks and trails. Everyday these 
>legislators are faced with a myriad of issues and concerns voiced by 
>their constituents. Like it or not, "the squeaky wheel gets the 
>grease!" If we don't communicate our views, then our perspective will 

>only be drowned out by the voices of others. 
> 
>Parks and Trails New York is supporting the following bills. Write a 
>letter, make a phone call, send a fax or e-mail, but tell your 
>legislator that you support these bills. It's that simple. You can 
make a difference. 
> 
> 
>Support for Parks, Trails and Land Preservation 
> 
>*Environmental Protection Fund - Dinapoli/Marcellino (A9283/S6356) *
> 
>Parks & Trails New York joins many other New York environmental groups 
>in calling for progressive growth in the Environmental Protection Fund, 

>which supports projects to preserve, rehabilitate, and restore New 
>York's lands, waters and structures for park, recreation and 
>conservation purposes. We support a $200 million EPF in 2006, 
increasing to $300 million by 2009. 
> 
>*Bigger, Better Bottle Bill - DiNapoli/LaValle (A2517/S1290) *
> 
>This expanded bottle bill covers all beverages with the exception of 
>liquor, wine, infant formula and milk. Any unclaimed deposits on 
>beverage containers would be returned to the State for deposit into the 

>Environmental Protection Fund (EPF). Monies collected would be made 
>available for projects within each NYS Department of Environmental 
>Conservation region in proportion to the amount of deposits received. 
> 
>*Community Preservation Act - DiNapoli/ Marcellino (A6450/S3153) *
> 
>The bill gives towns the authority (after a voter referendum) to 
>establish a Community Preservation Fund to support land conservation 
>for parks, trails, open space, and historic preservation. Towns would 
>have the authority to impose up to a 2% real estate transfer tax that 
>could be used to provide revenues for the Fund. (Senate and Assembly 
>bills are not exactly the same). 
> 
>*Conservation Donor and Easement Tax Credits - DiNapoli/Lavalle 
>(A3620/S1838) DiNapoli/ Marcellino (A4463/S2810) *> 

>The Conservation Donor Tax credit provides an income tax credit for 
>persons who donate land, easements on land, and other interests in real 
property 
>for conservation purposes. The Conservation Easement Tax Credit 
provides 
>an annual, refundable state income tax credit equal to 25% of the 
>school, county, and town taxes paid during the previous tax year for 
>persons who own land restricted by a permanent conservation easement. 
> 
>Support for Trails 
> 
>*Statewide multi-use trails system plan - Rath (S5837)* 
> 
>This bill, proposed by Parks & Trails New York, creates a task force to 

>develop the Green Trails Initiative, a plan for creating a 
>comprehensive system of multi-use trails in New York State. 
> 
>Highway funds for bike/ped paths - Hoyt/ Libous (A2398/S4886) 
> 
>This bill makes it clear that local governments may use DOT highway 
>(Marchaselli) funds for design, construction, land acquisition or 
>ancillary uses for bike and pedestrian paths. Marchaselli funds have 
>historically been used only for road projects. 
> 
>*Liability protection for trail developers and maintainers - Koon/ 
>Saland 
>(A6812/S3636) *
> 
>This bill would amend the General Obligations Law to expand the 
>definition of "occupant" of the premises covered by the law to mean any 

>person, organization, or entity, which, individually or collectively, 
>develops, manages and/or maintains a recreational use upon the 
>premises. The bill would ensure coverage by trail groups, for example. 
> 
>*Trapping near trails - Englebright/ Padavan (A4434/S2217)* 
> 
>This bill would regulate the placement of body-gripping traps, 
>including the prohibition of such traps within 100 to 500 feet of 
trails. 
> 
>Support for Parks 
> 
>Federal support for outdoor recreation and parks in NYS 
> 
>President Bush's FY2007 budget terminates (yes, zeroes!) the stateside 
>program of the federal Land and Water Conservation Fund (LWCF) program, 

>which provides states with matching funds for local and state park land 

>acquisition, recreation facility development, and open space 
conservation. 
>It is a critical source of funding for close-to-home parks and 
>recreation areas in NY. Urge your legislators to reinstate funding for 

>this important program. 
> 
> 
>Legislative Tools 
> 
>To track State legislation and locate your legislators visit: 
>New York State Assembly 
>http://en.groundspring.org/EmailNow/pub.php?module=URLTracker&cmd=track 
>&j=69192868&u=637737 
>New York State Senate 
>http://en.groundspring.org/EmailNow/pub.php?module=URLTracker&cmd=track 
>&j=69192868&u=637738 
> 
>To track Federal legislation and locate your legislators visit: 
> 
>United States House of Representatives: 
>http://en.groundspring.org/EmailNow/pub.php?module=URLTracker&cmd=track 
>&j=69192868&u=637739 
>United States Senate: 
>http://en.groundspring.org/EmailNow/pub.php?module=URLTracker&cmd=track 
>&j=69192868&u=637740 
>Tips on writing your legislator: 
> Identify yourself and the issue in the first paragraph 
> Keep it short 
> Focus on main points 
> Make it personal 
> Be courteous 
> Ask for a reply 
> Thank the legislator 

I would have to give a big :thumbs_do to these. SOmething is rotten in Denmark...


----------



## vermonster13 (Sep 18, 2004)

Donate your easements to PETA and save money on your taxes while permanently preventing hunting. Not a good thing.


----------



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

The anti trapping bills


http://assembly.state.ny.us/leg/?bn=S02217

http://assembly.state.ny.us/leg/?bn=A04434

http://assembly.state.ny.us/leg/?bn=S06669

http://assembly.state.ny.us/leg/?bn=A09831

http://assembly.state.ny.us/leg/?bn=S02142

http://assembly.state.ny.us/leg/?bn=A01835

http://assembly.state.ny.us/


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

NY is an amazing State, isn't it?

There are reasons why I call this place the Vampire State, and there are reasons why the new NY State motto is "I Left New York"


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

IL isn't perfect but your welcome to move down here doctari! That crap makes me  too!!!!!!

ukey:


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

FULLTIMEHUNTER said:


> IL isn't perfect but your welcome to move down here doctari! That crap makes me  too!!!!!!
> 
> ukey:


I certainly appreciate that, FTH. How's the fishing in your neck of the woods?

For:
SM Bass
LM Bass
N Pike
Musky
Chinook Salmon
Brown Trout
Rainbow Trout
Steelhead
Brook Trout
Lake Trout
Yellow Perch
Walleye
Crappie (White and/ or Black)
Channel Catfish


yeah, that's about it.... Oh, how's the ice fishing?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

doctariAFC said:


> I certainly appreciate that, FTH. How's the fishing in your neck of the woods?
> 
> For:
> SM Bass
> ...


Yeah well we don't have near the variety of fish.....at least we can hunt and trap though....so far.:zip:


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

FULLTIMEHUNTER said:


> Yeah well we don't have near the variety of fish.....at least we can hunt and trap though....so far.:zip:


Dual citizenship! Get my lifetime NYS Super Sportsman's License, and then beat it out of NY, returning often for the fishing. It ain't that far away... Hmmmmmm


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

Nah, That's exactly what them anti-hunting, anti-gun, anti-trapping, tree hugging, elitist wacko liberals would want to have happen. Cost the folks away.

Although it is getting to the point where principle is equating to stupidity


----------



## fatfingers (Mar 29, 2006)

*good job doc*

keep an eye on that stuff and let you leg. leaders hear it from you


----------

